# Need Processor + MotherBoard + Ram Under 15k in Kolkata



## krishnendu (Apr 1, 2014)

*What I have:*

PSU - Corsair CX500 v2 [Going to upgrade later]
GPU - MSI R7770 OC [Going to upgrade later]
HDD - 1TB

*What I Need:*

Processor [prefer AMD] [Included in 15k]
Motherboard [Included in 15k]
Ram [Included in 15k]
Cabinet [Under 3K][So much dust around my place]

Not sure where to start this thread, in here or in PC Components / Configurations forum. Mod please move this or keep this topic.

Going to buy in next week.

Thanks for help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> *What I have:*
> 
> PSU - Corsair CX500 v2 [Going to upgrade later]
> GPU - MSI R7770 OC [Going to upgrade later]
> ...



Intel Core i3 4130 -7500,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 4GB -2800.
Total -15,800.

AMD FX4300 -6500,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 4GB -2800.
Total -15,100.

Corsair Carbide SPEC 01 -3800.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 1, 2014)

you better answer these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## Cilus (Apr 1, 2014)

In case of AMD configuration, my suggestion is to spend 1K more and get the 6 Core FX-6300 instead of quad core FX-4300. The performance difference is really worths more than 1K.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2014)

One more vote for the FX6300.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 2, 2014)

Just need to know, will my CX500 v2 be able to run FX6300 ? along with MSI r7770 ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> Just need to know, will my CX500 v2 be able to run FX6300 ? along with MSI r7770 ?



Take Antec VP550P -3600 which is better than CX500 v2.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Take Antec VP550P -3600 which is better than CX500 v2.



I will not change my psu right now, will change it later with the graphics card. But can cx500 v2 run FX6300 ?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2014)

Ya, it can easily run FX-6300 along with HD 7770. Even decent level of overclocking is also possible. I think Bavusani thought you are gonna buy the PSU too and decided to get the CX 500 V2.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok then guys, I will go for FX-6300  Now what about motherboard ? Gigabyte 970A-DS3P with FX-6300 ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> Ok then guys, I will go for FX-6300  Now what about motherboard ? Gigabyte 970A-DS3P with FX-6300 ?



Go with these:

AMD FX6300 -7300,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
Antec VP450P -2600,
Sapphire HD7770 1GB -8500.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 3, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Go with these:
> 
> AMD FX6300 -7300,
> Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
> ...



Thanks for the help bavusani, But I don't need 7770 or a psu, I already have them.

One last thing I need to know guys, Im going with AMD FX6300, Just checked Gigabyte 970A-DS3P, it has 4pin power connecter, now Im gonna change my GPU and PSU later. Like to buy high end GPU in future. So will Gigabyte 970A-DS3P be able to run that with it's 4pin power? or I need to have a 8pin mobo with more power. I can raise my budget 1k for mobo too. Thanks for help fellas really appreciate..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> Thanks for the help bavusani, But I don't need 7770 or a psu, I already have them.
> 
> One last thing I need to know guys, Im going with AMD FX6300, Just checked Gigabyte 970A-DS3P, it has 4pin power connecter, now Im gonna change my GPU and PSU later. Like to buy high end GPU in future. So will Gigabyte 970A-DS3P be able to run that with it's 4pin power? or I need to have a 8pin mobo with more power. I can raise my budget 1k for mobo too. Thanks for help fellas really appreciate..



4 pin power is enough even for 280x GPU but if you intend to OC upto 4.5Ghz then you need a 8 power phases Mobo like the Gigabyte 970A-UD3 rev3.0@6.2k which is available only by order from the distributors.
For OC upto 4.5Ghz then Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO @2.7k with push-pull fan setup is required for it to function stably.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 3, 2014)

bavusani said:


> 4 pin power is enough even for 280x GPU but if you intend to OC upto 4.5Ghz then you need a 8 power phases Mobo like the Gigabyte 970A-UD3 rev3.0@6.2k which is available only by order from the distributors.
> For OC upto 4.5Ghz then Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO @2.7k with push-pull fan setup is required for it to function stably.



Not available mate


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

krishnendu said:


> Not available mate



Ask from General Computers,Hyderabad for the 970A-UD3 rev3.0
Their ph no.9848649778.


----------



## krishnendu (Apr 3, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Ask from General Computers,Hyderabad for the 970A-UD3 rev3.0
> Their ph no.9848649778.



I'm gonna buy from kolkata, and don't have much time too, I will go to the shop on Saturday most probably ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Go with these:

AMD FX4300 -6100,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P -5800,
Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 -3500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2600.
TOTAL -18,000.


----------

